# Hit a speed bump too fast today :(



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

I drive a 2018 sedan. Was maybe going 30-40 mph. Was dark and did not see it until it was just in front of me. Anyways I don’t think I bottomed out or anything but when my front wheels went over the bump, there was considerable noise when my wheels shot back down towards the regular pavement. Anything I should be worried about? Suspension still feels fine still cushy over speed bumps and the steering is the same as before. I have read that my suspension could be damaged from this sudden shock, but that’s just from google. Also, how vulnerable is the underbody on this car to damage? Is it fragile or does it take a huge impact to take damage? I am honestly worried I could have banged something, but from the speed I was going it doesn't seem like my car would even have the time to drop down onto the speed bump to scrape by the time my rear wheels went over it. Is there anything on the bottom that could spring a leak? TIA


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

You _may_ have damaged some plastic underbody shielding. I would also have the alignment checked if it doesn't want to drive straight.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I have jumped the Cruze before. I don’t know how much air time is safe. You never land the same way twice.

It’s possible you will scrape the front bumper depending how you land, but the rest of the car is safe until something breaks. That something is probably the tires imploding, air bags deploying, strut mounts snapping, or some combination of those.

Anything more than that and you probably have internal bleeding. So who cares about the car?


----------



## LionIX (Oct 24, 2020)

Rims can get bent potentially, but maybe you got lucky or it’s only slight.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Check your Headlights. One horrid construction bump cracked off the orange reflector, and it found a new home at the bottom of the light, still works fine. Others have had the exact problem.


----------

